# Northeast XS65 users GTG.



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

So there are a few of us here that run Image dynamics xs65's and expressed interest in meeting up and comparing setups. You can view that link here, scroll to the bottom of the last page. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/product-selection-comparisons/70850-anyone-used-id-x65.html
I'd like to also invite anyone else in the area without xs65's as well, I don't think it should be a prerequisite for coming. So besides a time/date/location and agenda we need a list of who's coming. I don't see anything happening till spring so I guess this is just an interested list at this point. I'll start.

*NAME* *LOCATION*

Goodstuff - Fitchburg, Massachusetts
billg1230- Ludlow, MA


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

billg1230- Ludlow, MA I'm in for sure... maybe I can even host at my house being as I am kinda in a central location.. right off the Mass Pike and near I91 as well..


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

billg1230 said:


> billg1230- Ludlow, MA I'm in for sure... maybe I can even host at my house being as I am kinda in a central location.. right off the Mass Pike and near I91 as well..


Sounds Great. I Pm'ed a bunch of people . Hope you can all make it.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

When is this happening?


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

Not sure yet, just in the begining planning stages... interested?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I might be interested if yall dont mind. I used to own the older version, have had a million ID subs, (selling idq 8s now) and horns and have been debating adding either the 65s or 6x9 s. I would like to here the tweets too if anyone has them available. I think I might know a few others that might be interested in checking that stuff out as well. Mless5 and Needsq


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

Of course we encourage more people to join in! Doesnt matter if you use the xs mids or not... would be great to hear some other systems and whatnot...
let us know if you are in and goodstuff will add your name to the list


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll be in Florida for the holidays and will be home after the first week of Jan...if it's happening after that, count me in, and I picked up a termlab that I'd be willing to bring if anyone wanted to play around with that.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Mless5 - 20 mins north of Bawstin.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey Mless, I was planning on PM'ing you about this!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

If I'm available, I'll join you guys. I live in Millis. Not much has changed on my system in a while. It could use some tuning though. I'll be away until after the new year.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

One of my best friends grew up in Millis....did you go to school there or are you a recent arrival?


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cool, definitely after the holidays.... we can see what works best for everyone


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

billg1230 said:


> Cool, definitely after the holidays.... we can see what works best for everyone


I was thinking spring. I'm only a 1/4 through my build and the cold is really slowing me down. Soldering in a snowstorm is kind of time consuming.


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

Haha I know all of my finish work on the system is going to have to be put off till spring... I have a garage but my truck won't fit inside... I want to see the soldering in the snow pictures.... I was trying to finish my last sub box in the snow too... FUN


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

billg1230 said:


> Haha I know all of my finish work on the system is going to have to be put off till spring... I have a garage but my truck won't fit inside... I want to see the soldering in the snow pictures.... I was trying to finish my last sub box in the snow too... FUN


My garage is attached to the house so soldering is one of the few things I have to do outside because of the lead fumes, I don't want them coming back in the house when I open the door. I'm done but I will get a pic of how I did it. I had to keep bringing the iron inside after making each connection and also used a heat gun for part of it. It could have been worse though as I only had a few connections to make since I'm not using any speaker level outputs and the ground comes from the power supply.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> One of my best friends grew up in Millis....did you go to school there or are you a recent arrival?


I grew up in Foxboro. After college I moved to Millis around 2003 after i got a job in Framingham. I work in Waltham now though. Millis is a nice town.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I wish I was closer to you guys


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

Count me in.. It would be nice to meet other local members.

ehkewley - Nashua


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

move it closer to PA and I'll consider coming out


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

Might get kinda though for the guys in NH we have interested....
how far west is York, PA?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

billg1230 said:


> Might get kinda though for the guys in NH we have interested....
> how far west is York, PA?


hahaha i'm just north of Baltimore and about 25min south of Harrsiburgh


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh damn... you're down there... I was hoping more in the Wilkes-Barre area... thats not too far!


----------



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

count my sorry ass in!.....Rex has got me all messed up, thinking about different set-ups, and just after I aquired the 3 way I was looking for for years..........Man would I love to hear/try/buy a pair of the xs69 midbasses...but then there goes the Oz ME 380cs out the window.........I just aquired a set of SS AirCircs from MattR and want to try them really bad.....might they be a good fit with the XS69's?........Could turn out that Rex get his Oz's back...but I'm not there yet......

Given that it looks like it's gonna be an ID focused event, I'll try to get some peeps from AVI in Newton, and maybe Sound-In-Motion to come by and check out some ID gear.....anyway...I'm in, and if we could have some kick ass ID focused cars, that may go a long way, for everyone......it would be great if we could have some IDQs, IDMAXs along with the aforementioned components......For now my sub-stage is 2 ID8's.....I ramble and will stop. Tired, very tired.

I hope to have my set up semi-finalized within the next month or 2, but like I said this Oz dillema is killing me......


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

I wouldnt let go of the Oz! Is Rex kicking himself for getting rid of them??
If you want to try something else go for it... but I wouldnt let them go...

I gotta tell you though I have been using the XS65 woofers with the Oz tweeters actively and I am really liking it... IDQ12 v3 is my sub... I am pretty happy with it... but am still tempted to try some oz 6.5's or even the H Audio Ebony sounds very interesting....

Nothing wrong with getting some more people involved.... if this event goes well maybe we can have a twice a year DIY event going...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

No the oz sucks, he should definately hand them back!!!!!!!!!!!! I am very interested in the 69s also! I have owned a million id subs, mids, and horns...... no complaints about any of them!


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh here we go... The great Oz debate! Maybe we can draw straws to see who gets them..


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

No debate, I just really liked them. I was going to put horns in and it was not working out with the bodies I had. I had already sold the oz, and bought some Helix dome mids and tweets. I love the helix, I just never had the chance to run the oz active. The mid was one of the most powerful 6.5s I have ever used. They took 400 watts and laughed at me. A little bright but was very tame able! I am definately not getting into whats better.....at the level of products we are talking about it becomes more about the install and rest of the setup. There are no bad choices with them!


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes, install and tuning are definitely key... I loaned my riend a pair of the Oz 5.25's and tweeters to run active.... lets just put it this way.... They stomp his PPI 356cs 6.5's! sq AND output ability.... figure that one out... his jaw was on the ground.... now I have to try and get them back....


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sort of off topic, but does anybody have IB set up besides chuyler1?

Thanks.


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cant do IB in either of my vehicles... 03 Expedition and an 08 Prius... unless I cut some serious holes in the floor of the Expedition


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Bump,

lots of interest here but no date set. I haven't been keeping up with the forum of late...been spending too much time listening at home and lost motivation with making my car system compete.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> Bump,
> 
> lots of interest here but no date set. I haven't been keeping up with the forum of late...been spending too much time listening at home and lost motivation with making my car system compete.


I can help you!!! We can meet in early spring and you can sell me your dcx-730 really cheap!!! I am sure this will help in some way????? I know it will help me!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Also for the record......I got my oz back!!!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Well, now that I have software for the DCX it has been working OK (except in cold weather when it makes crazy noises). I just never have the time to bring the laptop out to the car to make changes. 

I do have a RF-360 in the basement that is collecting dust though.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

This weekend I'm having a bunch of work done under warranty so I had to stop mid build and put the damn car back together since I want my regular mechanic to do it and not the stealership so it has to look stock or at least back together. I've got the deck in, rca's, changer cable and media player wiring ran, passenger door speaker installed and almost all deadener finished. Just tested the second set of eq's I got recently. My estimated time of completed install is about a month away.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

What sound are you getting from the dcx? I never had a problem like that with mine.....you should def. get rid of it to me! So what software did you use??? did the zapco stuff work on it? I do miss mine! Sold it wicked cheap to cause I didnt think I needed it anymore


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> Well, now that I have software for the DCX it has been working OK (except in cold weather when it makes crazy noises). I just never have the time to bring the laptop out to the car to make changes.
> 
> I do have a RF-360 in the basement that is collecting dust though.


Did you end up getting it repaired chris? Or is it still broken?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I had the RF-360 sent out to be repaired under warranty. It works fine the last I tested it. Although the noise floor was never acceptable in my car. I've had better luck with the DCX when it comes to noise.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

random question: Is anyone local interested in buying a DIYMA12?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

How much?


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

$80. It's in great shape except for one stupid little ding in the cone from dropping a screw into it the first time I mounted it. I haven't even used it in the past 2 years. I just really don't want to ship it, even though its packed like crazy (it just weighs a ton). 

Anyhow, let me know if you're interested. I'd love to sell it locally, if possible.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

If it didn't weigh so much I'd experiment with it I.B. in my car...but I think I'd have to reinforce my rear deck before installing it.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bringing this back up. I've got an estimated 18 hours to go till I have sound. I'm hoping to be at that point by next weekend. So I guess I'll be ready by mid April.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> Bringing this back up. I've got an estimated 18 hours to go till I have sound. I'm hoping to be at that point by next weekend. So I guess I'll be ready by mid April.


Bueller?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

So what's the latest with this? I say we do it in Watertown


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> So what's the latest with this? I say we do it in Watertown


Looks like it's just me and you. Lol.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bump?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Well I pm'ed Bill to see if he is still interested. And I pm'ed a bunch of you.

ehkewley, 
chuyler1, - interested
MaXaZoR, - interested
Mless5 - interested if close
Hispls, - interested
Need-sq, - interested
rexroadj - interested needs updates 
Goodstuff, 
and billg1230


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

where and when? haven't touched the system in months. DCX stopped working for 2 days over Easter, then magically on Monday morning it worked again. I'm getting sick of it, but when it works, my system sounds fine. Could use some fresh ears to tune it though.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Depending on when it is, i'd be interested.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

i'm going to have to bow out of this one. My wife's going to be having a baby sometime in the next few weeks.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd roll to something in Southeast MA. This weekend I have a tradeshow and the weekend of the 30th I'll be up in Maine. Keep me posted via pm or email [email protected] will definitely go to something if my schedule permits.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

drocpsu- congrats! we have a 2.5 month old now, so my schedule is also iffy. I am interested if my schedule allows. My truck is a mess too, but I dont care if ya'll dont


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's a quick map with everyone's relative locations and also the alternate location in Rutland Mass/


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> Here's a quick map with everyone's relative locations and also the alternate location in Rutland Mass/



Looks like anywhere right around Boston is pretty central to everyone. Anyone know any good spots? Oh and keep me posted as any place and date firms up.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Watertown... toldja 
Kiddin'. Though, around Bawstin would be nice!
Framingham?


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Driving an extra half hour isn't really a big deal so long as it's a nice place that we can make a little noise and not upset anyone or get hassled by the local constibulary.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Hispls said:


> Driving an extra half hour isn't really a big deal so long as it's a nice place that we can make a little noise and not upset anyone or get hassled by the local constibulary.


I'm waiting to hear from billg. The Rutland site is where we had a previous meet. I tried to grab the pics, but I think I deleted them. Half of the people who are interested have been there. It's a boat launch. There's a huge parking lot. I think the town has two cops. They didn't bother us last time. If they do there is another spot right down the road.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Sounds great. Got a tentative date?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Hispls said:


> Sounds great. Got a tentative date?


I'd like any Sunday in May, but that's just me. I guess I could go for as early as next weekend.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> I'd like any Sunday in May, but that's just me. I guess I could go for as early as next weekend.


Sunday the 2nd is out for me, but I'd be good after that.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

goodstuff said:


> I'm waiting to hear from billg. The Rutland site is where we had a previous meet. I tried to grab the pics, but I think I deleted them. Half of the people who are interested have been there. It's a boat launch. There's a huge parking lot. I think the town has two cops. They didn't bother us last time. If they do there is another spot right down the road.


I was at that meet. It was a good location. Quiet with not a lot of people around to disturb.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm busy until mid may too.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

MaXaZoR said:


> I'm busy until mid may too.


Can you make it May 15th or will the 8th work for you?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm busy on the 1st, 15th, and the 28th-31st (Memorial Day weekend). i think the rest of May is open for me. BTW, if you pick a date and you don't see me respond, drop me a PM. I don't frequent this board as often as I used to.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> I'm busy on the 1st, 15th, and the 28th-31st (Memorial Day weekend). i think the rest of May is open for me. BTW, if you pick a date and you don't see me respond, drop me a PM. I don't frequent this board as often as I used to.


So that leaves the 8th or the 22nd for you. What's good for the rest of you?
If we don't hear back from billg by the 1st of the month, I'm going to assume he forgot all about us and I'll say that I'd like the meet to be moved to Rutland.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sundays work better for me.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Rutland is fine with me. A bit out of the way, but at least no one will bother us.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow. Google Earth is getting crazy. These ground level panorama shots are amazing, even thought they make my computer crash. If I have time I'll go check the Rutland spot again, and also look for another alternative location.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Who's been to Sutton? It seems like there could be some potential there from google earthing.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I am originally from that general area and lived one town over for a while (milbury) I think there are probably some safe places there. I will try and think about some good spots in that general area.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> I am originally from that general area and lived one town over for a while (milbury) I think there are probably some safe places there. I will try and think about some good spots in that general area.


I was thinking purgatory chasm parking lot?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Holy ****.....I havnt been to that place in a LONG time. there are several places to park along the way instead of the two main parking lots. Those can get pretty busy this time of year. There is also West Hill Dam in northbridge/uxbridge there are a few large entrances that have big lots that probably wont be to busy. I know in that general area I can come up with a ton of places!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

_Wake up, Wake up, Get up, it's the first of the month.
_
So I guess Billg's house is out. 
I'd like to shoot for the 8th in Rutland. 
Get at me.

EDIT: My tweeter blew itself. Worked fine when I drove to work. Got in the car 5 hours later to go home and no highs came on. Looked to my right and the tweeter dome was pushed way out. Was the warmest day(80 outside) these speakers have seen in their week long run in my car, I'm thinking it was a manufacturing defect somehow related to the heat? I had them crossed 2k at 18 dB. Checked the resistance, one reads 3.5 and the other one 3.9. One works, one doesn't. So I'm hoping to get a new one from madisound before the 8th. I have small flange vifa xt's as a backup but they really don't sound good in this car.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Pm'ed a bunch of yous.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I am no longer running XS65's...i tried my best to make them work for me...but i am giving up. If anyone is interested in buying my complete set CHEAP....let me know.

Tim


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I never ran XS65's but it's still cool to meet other users. That said i will be in Taunton, MA this weekend, but I don't see myself driving out to western MA. Sorry guys


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

miniSQ said:


> I am no longer running XS65's...i tried my best to make them work for me...but i am giving up. If anyone is interested in buying my complete set CHEAP....let me know.
> 
> Tim


Ok. That's cool. Thank you for letting me know. Just curious what problems did you have with the XS65's? What are you going to switch them out for?


----------



## OldSchoolFan (Aug 7, 2008)

So is this an open invite to any board members that are local? I'd love to come hear some of your setups. I'm in southern NH and open for the 8th...


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

OldSchoolFan said:


> So is this an open invite to any board members that are local? I'd love to come hear some of your setups. I'm in southern NH and open for the 8th...


Yes. We were going to have it at billg's house but he never replied back so I moved the meet to Rutland MA.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry guys, I can't make the 8th. Something came up...as in, I'm sick with mono.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Tentatively trying to go depending on work stuff. Location sounds reasonably central.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Hispls said:


> Tentatively trying to go depending on work stuff. Location sounds reasonably central.


Rutland is literally _the_ center of Massachusetts. Sounds Good. So far it's me and you.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Damn GF will have my balls if I don't spend this Saturday with her. Next week would be better (plus waiting on recone parts for my subs


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Hispls said:


> Damn GF will have my balls if I don't spend this Saturday with her. Next week would be better (plus waiting on recone parts for my subs


I was going for Sunday not Saturday opps so it would be the 9th NOT the 8th. But it seems like no one else is really interested right now. Next week would be better for me, I might have some RTA tuning done by then and a few other things as well. Still up for this Sunday though if anyone is interested.

MLess5 is out.
Chuyler is out.
Maxazor is out.
Drocpsu is out.
minisq is out.
billg is out.

Oldskoolfan is _____
Hispls is _____
Need-sq is _____
rexroadj is ______
Goodstuff is going if 2 or more other people show up.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

mothersday? I definitely cant make it. Sorry!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> mothersday? I definitely cant make it. Sorry!


DOH! Forgot about that. OK then. Next Sunday ( the 16th ) then guys?


----------



## OldSchoolFan (Aug 7, 2008)

I am in for Sunday the 16th.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

OldSchoolFan said:


> I am in for Sunday the 16th.


Ok. Sounds Good...Now.....


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Epic Fail.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

SUNDAY MAY 16TH.

Oldskool Fan
Goodstuff


----------



## OldSchoolFan (Aug 7, 2008)

So I guess we aren't having this GTG even on the alternate date? Any thoughts on rescheduling for sometime this summer?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

OldSchoolFan said:


> So I guess we aren't having this GTG even on the alternate date? Any thoughts on rescheduling for sometime this summer?


Yeah I don't know, seems like there is not enough interest. I hate the summer heat, I wanted to do something early. I'm still game for the next few weekends and I'd be up for something in the fall.


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok, I'm back... been crazy busy....


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have actually been switching back and forth between the ID CXS64v2 and the XS65. Interesting differences.... I had the CXS in for the past couple months... I really thought I liked them better... then I switched back... now I'm confused...


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

billg1230 said:


> I have actually been switching back and forth between the ID CXS64v2 and the XS65. Interesting differences.... I had the CXS in for the past couple months... I really thought I liked them better... then I switched back... now I'm confused...



i pulled my Xs65's out and sold them, and replaced them with some old 5 and a 1/4 vifa's and hi-vi tweeters i had laying around and used the original ID XO....SQ was easily a 10fold increase....to me the xs65's must be seriously car dependent, because i could not get balanced vocals out of them to save my life.


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

The differences between the two are...
Midrange. The CXS v2 has a much more laid back midrange. This is what got me excited about the CXS. HOWEVER. The midrange is not as detailed. Dynamics suffer. The CXS seem to get harsh in the mids under big power. 
(I have 300w going to each) 

My tweets play pretty low and the lower I cross the CXS the better they work (currently 1.6k 24db/oct) I need more time with the XS back in the truck as I just swapped but there does seem to be a coloration in the mids... cant put my finger on it yet.

The XS seems to need quite a bit more EQ in the mids to tame them down. Initially the CXS seem to have more midbass than the XS.. I think its more a function of the more efficient midrange actually masking the midbass though. I have been using a higher x-over point than in the past. 100hz 12db/oct 
this seems to be a better choice for both drivers...

The CXS reach their excursion limits more gracefully than the XS...
The XS sound (say on a strong kick drum for example) takes on a cardboard like thump when their excursion limits are reached unlike the CXS...

For the most part though the XS are more dynamic, lively sounding... definately keep their composure at higher volumes in the midrange and upper midbass much better than the CXS

I almost would say... but not quite... that if you like it loud. and I mean LOUD. The XS are the best choice... and maybe if you listen at lower levels the CXS might be a good choice.... 

I need some more seat time with the XS again.... of course with the nice weather I have the windows down and the XS really rock. haha 
Maybe its time for a hybrid driver.... XS Neo magnet and the cone material of the CXS... oooooh now that would be interesting.
I just wish I knew what part of the difference is from the cone material and which is from the magnet....


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

2010 Events

TNESPL Events

A couple of northeast SPL orgs events. Went to the show in Roxbury and it was a great time. I suggest pppl who want to compare notes converge on one of these shows. I know I'll be making as many as I can.

NOT everyone at these shows is fartbox only either.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

The shows in Nashua are usually pretty good (at least they were a few years back) Jamie is a great guy (from boomer) some of the other associates are complete idiots but for the most part a good place to do business.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> The shows in Nashua are usually pretty good (at least they were a few years back) Jamie is a great guy (from boomer) some of the other associates are complete idiots but for the most part a good place to do business.


I might hit the Nashua shows. If I get new tweeters and eq in time I will compete.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> The shows in Nashua are usually pretty good (at least they were a few years back) Jamie is a great guy (from boomer) some of the other associates are complete idiots but for the most part a good place to do business.


What is the scene like there. How is it setup? Am I going to feel like I can't leave my car alone by itself for a few minutes for fear of being robbed? I.e is it sketchy? How many people are there for the sq comp vs the spl comp?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Definitely not sketchy at all. Its been several years since I have been to one so I couldnt comment on any ratio's as far as sq vs. spl. If you want an idea of the stuff they do there, check out Focal's website and look at there sq suv. I think it was a mercury something or other (could have been an expedition/explorer or even lincoln?) I am pretty sure it took home iasca wolds a few years back if I am not mistaken? Very well done. The owners car was on a funk master flex episode several years ago as well.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> Definitely not sketchy at all. Its been several years since I have been to one so I couldnt comment on any ratio's as far as sq vs. spl. If you want an idea of the stuff they do there, check out Focal's website and look at there sq suv. I think it was a mercury something or other (could have been an expedition/explorer or even lincoln?) I am pretty sure it took home iasca wolds a few years back if I am not mistaken? Very well done. The owners car was on a funk master flex episode several years ago as well.


What is the format going to be. I.e do I get to play them sublime jailhouse or are they going to have their own discs? How do these events generally function. How is the scoring done. My door panel is hacked up right now, I'm guessing I will lose points for this, it won't be done by the July show, but I still want to go just to get a feel for it.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I honestly dont remember....I think it was pretty informal back in the day.....Give jamie a call over there at boomers (owner) he is a super nice guy and extremely easy going and friendly to talk to.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> I honestly dont remember....I think it was pretty informal back in the day.....Give jamie a call over there at boomers (owner) he is a super nice guy and extremely easy going and friendly to talk to.


OK I called. He said they use an Rta to measure the response. The judges use their own cd's when evaluating. I asked if I would be judged on the quality of install as well but he said no it's just sound quality, I have a hard time believing that if the judges get a look at my unfinished door panel that they won't have "some" bias but whatever, I'll go just to get an rta reading.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Heeeey, I got me some wheels... Have to start all over with my install


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> Heeeey, I got me some wheels... Have to start all over with my install


That hurts man. I might have some xt25's for sale in a week or so. Maybe a fuse holder or two. let me know what you need, i'll try to help out cheap.

edit I forgot have a scratched up but otherwise fine jl 250/1 I can sell for 90 shipped. was going to save it as a backup to the one I have in my car but I will let it go.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a nakamichi pa-1500 mono block (very versitile and powerful amp) as well as a kenwood excelon ddx812 with the g510 nav (basicaly a dnx8120) up for grabs as well! We can get you ready!


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I kept everything from my car (and bought some more) - the problem is lack of time and will to install  , but I appreciate your offers!


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

I'm starting my install going for more SQ than SPL and I would love to hear some other SQ installs in the area, I'm learning about all these. I live in Warren MA, and work in Acton, MA 

anybody in the area that would like to showoff?

Thanks a lot.
Derick Veliz
Aerial View - Home


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

derickveliz said:


> I'm starting my install going for more SQ than SPL and I would love to hear some other SQ installs in the area, I'm learning about all these. I live in Warren MA, and work in Acton, MA
> 
> anybody in the area that would like to showoff?
> 
> ...


what kind of vehicle are you installing it in? Seems like a lot of us are in the new vehicle rebuilding stage right now. haha


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

drocpsu said:


> what kind of vehicle are you installing it in? Seems like a lot of us are in the new vehicle rebuilding stage right now. haha


It's a 2008 *Toyota Yaris *4 door Sedan and a healthy 42 MPG

Thank you,
Derick








Aerial View - Home


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

Did you get anything accomplished on your install Derick??


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

billg1230 said:


> Did you get anything accomplished on your install Derick??


Deadening 90%

HU it's up and running 

Working on A-pillars for mids and tweets. 

Waiting for amp and sub, will arrive next week. :laugh:

How are you guys doing?

thanks


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

Pretty good... I haven't been on in a while... In the process of swapping out amps so I have been checking out the ol diy scene again! What did you go with for an amp(s)?


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

I had old Premier (Pioneer) amps, but they are giving me a hard time so I'm getting a PB 5 channel for now and in junction temporally with a small pioneer amp 

Thanks


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

New guy here. I live in Westport, MA.

Going to be installing a 3-way active front, 2 way passive rear, and single sub (active) in my 07 GTI as soon as the parts arrive. I can't wait.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

asp87 said:


> New guy here. I live in Westport, MA.
> 
> Going to be installing a 3-way active front, 2 way passive rear, and single sub (active) in my 07 GTI as soon as the parts arrive. I can't wait.


Welcome!!!!
What components will you be using? (sub, amps, deck, proc, speakers, etc....)


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Spring meet?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

asp87 said:


> New guy here. I live in Westport, MA.
> 
> Going to be installing a 3-way active front, 2 way passive rear, and single sub (active) in my 07 GTI as soon as the parts arrive. I can't wait.


3 way in front and two way in rear? Are the rears going to be mono? How are you going to tune it all? Good to hear from other guys in mass.


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mless5 said:


> Spring meet?


I get out to Amherst pretty often and my parents live in Grafton. I could be down for something.


rexroadj said:


> Welcome!!!!
> What components will you be using? (sub, amps, deck, proc, speakers, etc....)


Thanks! See below...


goodstuff said:


> 3 way in front and two way in rear? Are the rears going to be mono? How are you going to tune it all? Good to hear from other guys in mass.


Rears will be stereo, not mono. My 3 way crossover has a switch that will give me 3 stereo channels out with one stereo channel. Sub will be mono.

I had sitting on a shelf from the install I did in my Cherokee when I was 19 (and didn't really know what I was doing)

2X Alpine Type R 6.5" components
2X Alpine Type R 6.5" coaxials (don't plan on using these)
1x JL 250/1 D class monoblock
1x Alpine MRV-F345 (75W RMS x4)
1x 1.25 cuft sealed box with 12" hole
1x blown JL 12w3v2-4 (won't use this either, center cone was delaminating)
1x Alpine CDA-9881
Tons of wiring and 2 inline fuses

I ordered:
2x Dayton RS225-4
2x Dayton RS100-4
2x Vifa XT25SC90-04
1x JL 12w3v3-4
1x Alpine MRP-F300 (50W RMS x4)
50 sq ft B Quiet Ultimate
13.5 sq ft B Quiet Vcomp
1x Memhpis 16-X03

100 ft 14ga speaker wire
25 ft 1/0 power wire with 1/0 awg to 3x 4 awg

I need 2 more relatively short RCA cables, a 150A fuse, a 1/0 terminal, and some MDF or plywood. (leaning towards plywood)

I don't plan on ever cutting up the door cards. I also don't plan on running a DSP or TA... But I'm sure that will change at some point 

Suggestions welcome


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Mless5 said:


> Spring meet?


Sounds good to me!

.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

derickveliz said:


> Sounds good to me!
> 
> .


I'm ditching the xs65's for some seas mids but I'd still like to gtg with some local folk. Won't be ready till spring, drz is out for repair.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> I'm ditching the xs65's for some seas mids but I'd still like to gtg with some local folk. Won't be ready till spring, drz is out for repair.


Have you tried the seas yet? I would try them out before you go ditching the xs's. (which seas?)


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> Have you tried the seas yet? I would try them out before you go ditching the xs's. (which seas?)


These:

https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=149&products_id=8766

I want something that will play a little lower, that's my main reason for trying these. I have not installed them yet, it's going to take a bit of work to make them fit. I am hanging onto the xs's for now, just incase I don't like the seas.
They feel quite beefy compared to the xs's. I also like the metal basket vs the plastic on the xs, only because I think the plastic can distort and bend if the mounting surface isn't quite flat.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Hmm, looks like a nice woofer and your reasoning makes good sense..... Keep us posted!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> Hmm, looks like a nice woofer and your reasoning makes good sense..... Keep us posted!


Yeah it makes sense, but really I'm going out on a limb with these. You can see that they are intended to be ported, well they are going in my doors. My thinking is the door is actually a leaky ported box. I've been hunting around looking at how to's on designing ported boxes and modeling drivers in ported boxes. I've never built a ported box so I don't know much about them. I've found a few estimates on the volume of airspace in a door but I'm not sure how to figure out how much air space and the other specs these mids are looking for. I don't think I'll add a port to the door or anything like that so it's kind of tough to model these without things like port length, diameter, etc.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bumping this. I should be ready in a month.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Bumping this. I should be ready in a month.


Me too, well that's what I've been saying for 9 month now. 


.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

derickveliz said:


> Me too, well that's what I've been saying for 9 month now.
> 
> 
> .


Should be ready in a month, lol. No seriously it's going to be a work in progress all summer so whenever you guys are ready I'm game.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

BUMP 4 GOOD WEATHER!

.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump for interest.
Let's pick a date, I'm thinking mid/ end of may.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Hellooooooo. Bump for interest.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Double BUMP...


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Astral (Oleg) and I just had a mini-meet. I built a sub box for him for a 10" Dayton with 2 CSS passive radiators. It's a cute cube. I'm sure he'll post pictures in his thread soon. He helped me fix my subwoofer. The weight of it hanging from the rear deck had stripped a few screws so I needed to drill new holes and hoist it all back into position.

Before we fixed my sub, we gave his new box a listen in my car. The Dayton needs way more power than the 300w I had on tap. My DLS OA12 could go a lot lower, but was obviously a little loose sounding when it came to upper bass.

Anyway, if someone wants to organize a meet, I could join in. I could use some help tuning.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> Astral (Oleg) and I just had a mini-meet. I built a sub box for him for a 10" Dayton with 2 CSS passive radiators. It's a cute cube. I'm sure he'll post pictures in his thread soon. He helped me fix my subwoofer. The weight of it hanging from the rear deck had stripped a few screws so I needed to drill new holes and hoist it all back into position.
> 
> Before we fixed my sub, we gave his new box a listen in my car. The Dayton needs way more power than the 300w I had on tap. My DLS OA12 could go a lot lower, but was obviously a little loose sounding when it came to upper bass.
> 
> Anyway, if someone wants to organize a meet, I could join in. I could use some help tuning.


Still got the Mazda Chris? What are you using for processing? 
Let the organization commence:

Who's interested:

Derickveliz
Chuyler
Goodstuff
asp87

As usual I'll suggest the Rutland Mass area.
The Boat launch, or hiking trail parking lots seem to be doable. 
Let's get this going before it's too hot outside. 
I'll also suggest a date of Saturday May 28th or Sunday May 29th.


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd be interested in listening to some other cars and getting pointers on mine. No plans for either of those days yet, so count me in if I may.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Nevermind, thought u guys were in Jersey an NYC area


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

asp87 said:


> I'd be interested in listening to some other cars and getting pointers on mine. No plans for either of those days yet, so count me in if I may.


No problem, added you to the list.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chefhow said:


> Nevermind, thought u guys were in Jersey an NYC area


We are, you just have to drive faster/. Would have liked to hear your car. I remember you from my early days at caraudio.com.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

goodstuff said:


> Still got the Mazda Chris? What are you using for processing?


Yup, still driving the Mazdaspeed6. Not much has changed...actually i don't think anything has changed. Using the PPI DCX. I have software to tune it now which helps, but whenever i start messing with things I don't end up with the desired results.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> Yup, still driving the Mazdaspeed6. Not much has changed...actually i don't think anything has changed. Using the PPI DCX. I have software to tune it now which helps, but whenever i start messing with things I don't end up with the desired results.


I remember your display wasn't working last time, would love to try and help with tuning, though I am no expert. What are your drivers and crossover points? What is it about the sound that you are unhappy with?
I've got a different car, still have the IDQ ( not for long though) and the Jl amps. Everything else is different. I ended up buying freerides ( the other chris at the meet) DRZ and will never look back.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

It's been so long, I can only guess what the crossover points are. 70-80hz for the sub, and probably around 4-5k for the tweeters. Tweeters are TBI, Woofers are DLS Iridiums, and Sub is a DLS OA 12. I've got Iridium tweeters too, but they don't work well unless I were to install the Iridium 3" domes too. Ideally, I should be installing them but I just haven't had the motivation to gut my kick panels of all the electronics to make room.

The sound is very thin at moderate levels which is a huge change from my home speakers which are full-range and produce a very warm sound. I don't know, maybe I'm just asking too much of the 6.5" drivers. Imaging is non existent. The processor has time alignment capabilities but I don't have the equipment to set it up. When I tried messing with it by ear, i ended up with echo sounds.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> It's been so long, I can only guess what the crossover points are. 70-80hz for the sub, and probably around 4-5k for the tweeters. Tweeters are TBI, Woofers are DLS Iridiums, and Sub is a DLS OA 12. I've got Iridium tweeters too, but they don't work well unless I were to install the Iridium 3" domes too. Ideally, I should be installing them but I just haven't had the motivation to gut my kick panels of all the electronics to make room.
> 
> The sound is very thin at moderate levels which is a huge change from my home speakers which are full-range and produce a very warm sound. I don't know, maybe I'm just asking too much of the 6.5" drivers. Imaging is non existent. The processor has time alignment capabilities but I don't have the equipment to set it up. When I tried messing with it by ear, i ended up with echo sounds.


I'd be willing to try and set the T/A by ear for you. Not sure what could be causing the thin sound from the mids.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh, btw, the dates you picked are memorial day weekend. I'll be at Limerock park in CT that weekend and I'm sure others will have commitments with it being a long weekend. I'm booked the weekend of June 4th as well.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> Oh, btw, the dates you picked are memorial day weekend. I'll be at Limerock park in CT that weekend and I'm sure others will have commitments with it being a long weekend. I'm booked the weekend of June 4th as well.


Thanks. That would have sucked. 
So then who like's Sat June 11th or Sunday June 12? Speak up please.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Let me check with my secretary, err wife to see if those days are free.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> Let me check with my secretary, err wife to see if those days are free.


I should have done that as well. **** Bitches, Get Money.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

What is an infinite waffle?


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

goodstuff said:


> Thanks. That would have sucked.
> So then who like's Sat June 11th or Sunday June 12? Speak up please.


Those dates are good for me.

I'm really looking forward to this. I haven't listened to very many SQ setups before.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> We are, you just have to drive faster/. Would have liked to hear your car. I remember you from my early days at caraudio.com.


Mass is a bit of a haul for me, I'm already all over the SE this summer for work/shows, but we are doing a pretty big GTG in 2 weeks down in Baltimore that several guys from Upstate NY are coming down for and a bunch from ATL are coming up for. The car will be there with a whole new setup for this year. 
The CA.com days were either my Maggie or my PT Cruiser. The Cruiser had a nice system in it, DLS 3 way with Elemental Flat cone's off Aura amps. The Maggie was really a step up from the Cruiser tho, PRSC720's with a TB 3" in the factory dash location and the eD 12K's off Helix Amps full active.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

asp87 said:


> Those dates are good for me.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this. I haven't listened to very many SQ setups before.


Oh this is getting interesting. Asp I'd really like to hear your setup. Just checked out your build log. I'm running the same tweets for right now. Somethings they do great, other times my ears feel like they were attacked with an 18v dewalt cordless drill. I also run a 250/1.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chefhow said:


> Mass is a bit of a haul for me, I'm already all over the SE this summer for work/shows, but we are doing a pretty big GTG in 2 weeks down in Baltimore that several guys from Upstate NY are coming down for and a bunch from ATL are coming up for. The car will be there with a whole new setup for this year.
> The CA.com days were either my Maggie or my PT Cruiser. The Cruiser had a nice system in it, DLS 3 way with Elemental Flat cone's off Aura amps. The Maggie was really a step up from the Cruiser tho, PRSC720's with a TB 3" in the factory dash location and the eD 12K's off Helix Amps full active.


It's all good chef. I wish I had the time to come to Baltimore.


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

goodstuff said:


> Oh this is getting interesting. Asp I'd really like to hear your setup. Just checked out your build log. I'm running the same tweets right now. Somethings they do great, other times my ears feel like they were attacked with an 18v dewalt cordless drill. I also run a 250/1.


Thanks and indeed it is getting interesting. What sort of things do you think they do great or poorly? Are yours installed on or off axis? I experimented with mine being on-axis and thought that they were significantly harsher. Conveniently, my stage sounds better with them off axis. I'd like to read your build log if you have a link.

I love my 250/1. 

How do you other local guys tune your systems? I'm no pro, but I'm happy with the results that gotten and I've only done mine by ear.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I've got TrueRTA on my laptop...however I still have trouble trusting the results. If I tune for a flat curve, it inevitably ends up sounding thin. Then I start mucking with things myself and never end up feeling confident that it sounds good.


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

Do you adjust focus point/speakers being in phase, or can it only do levels and xo points/slopes?

Just food for thought - The frequency response of your soundsystem might be flat but that doesn't mean that your ears' response are (is?) flat. Most people have troughs and peaks in their hearing response across the frequency range. That's part of the reason that new hearing aids are adjustable both on frequency and level across the range.

So I guess it comes down to tuning for a flat curve or listening enjoyment... I wonder how mine would measure up with an RTA.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

asp87 said:


> Thanks and indeed it is getting interesting. What sort of things do you think they do great or poorly? Are yours installed on or off axis? I experimented with mine being on-axis and thought that they were significantly harsher. Conveniently, my stage sounds better with them off axis. I'd like to read your build log if you have a link.
> 
> I love my 250/1.
> 
> How do you other local guys tune your systems? I'm no pro, but I'm happy with the results that gotten and I've only done mine by ear.


Installed, lol that's funny. They literally sit on top of the dash and flop around when I take corners fast. I'd get a pic but I'll save the hilarity for the meet. I've almost got them directly facing the windshield because they are so harsh at high volume I can't take it. Granted i'm running them at the idiotic xover point of 2.5k and for a time I even ran them at 2k. They sound great at low/mid volume. Very "real" I guess you could say. Sent you a pm about my build log


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> I've got TrueRTA on my laptop...however I still have trouble trusting the results. If I tune for a flat curve, it inevitably ends up sounding thin. Then I start mucking with things myself and never end up feeling confident that it sounds good.


Yeah I'm in the same camp when it comes to setting eq. I always go back to 0 because I can't see it as right or wrong.


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

goodstuff said:


> Installed, lol that's funny. They literally sit on top of the dash and flop around when I take corners fast. I'd get a pic but I'll save the hilarity for the meet. I've almost got them directly facing the windshield because they are so harsh at high volume I can't take it. Granted i'm running them at the idiotic crossover point of 2.5k and for a time I even ran them at 2k. They sound great at low/mid volume. Very "real" I guess you could say.


 :laugh: @ them flopping on the dash.

Wow, I don't think that mine are not at all that harsh.

Mine are crossed pretty low too, probably 2.5-3k. I forget what they are set at right now. They handle being crossed low very well.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

*The meet will be on :*
*
Sunday June 12th, 2011 @ 1:00PM
Rte 122 Rest Area in Rutland Ma.*

This meet is no longer just about xs65's. Come one and all.
There is a rest area up the road from Long Pond Boat Launch on Rte 122 in Rutland. I will be going there this weekend to confirm it's exact location and size but for now so people can get a ballpark idea of travel time and distance this is what I am calling our location. There are several spots along 122 that should work fine. In the past some of you may remember we had the meet in the boat launch parking lot, but I think it will be full if we are doing this in the middle of June. Feel free to PM me with questions, ideas etc. Please respond if you want to go. 
*
People coming to the Meet:*

Goodstuff
asp87
OldSchoolFan
chuyler1
derickveliz


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

edit double post


----------



## OldSchoolFan (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey good stuff! Count me in. I'm good for rutland or anywhere else. June 12 works for me as well. I will keep checking on this thread, now that I know there's activity here. My system isn't quite done, but it plays and I'd be glad to have anyone listen to it.

Keep us all updated on location.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

where is this happening? i just saw this thread for the first time.

im in central new york...


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

OldSchoolFan said:


> Hey good stuff! Count me in. I'm good for rutland or anywhere else. June 12 works for me as well. I will keep checking on this thread, now that I know there's activity here. My system isn't quite done, but it plays and I'd be glad to have anyone listen to it.
> 
> Keep us all updated on location.


That's ok mine is a work in progress as well. I do have sound but things are changing.



req said:


> where is this happening? i just saw this thread for the first time.
> 
> im in central new york...


Rte 122 in Rutland Ma. See post #161 above. Would be great if you could make it Andy.


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

If traveling via rte 122a through holden, MA be mindful of the speed limit. They are sticklers there.

I might even have rear fill and less rattles emanating from the back of the car by the time this happens.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

okay first things first, it would be quite a drive for me lol. im down for drives and all, but i still dont know where this place is.

Rte 122 Rutland Ma - Google Maps

this a google map to somewhere im hoping that encompasses your rest stop. could one of you who knows where exactly this is zoom in, right click, then click "whats here?" and then look in the right corner and right click on the *LINK* text, copy its URL, then paste it here - so that we can all get directions if we were going to attend?

thanks. thatd be great...


and im going to need you to come in on saturday.....


and sunday too..... thaaaanks.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

As of right now, that day is open for me. Count me in.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

req said:


> okay first things first, it would be quite a drive for me lol. im down for drives and all, but i still dont know where this place is.
> 
> Rte 122 Rutland Ma - Google Maps
> 
> ...












I got some image grabs of the area from Google maps and Google earth.
I highly recommend Google earth if you've never seen it. You can zoom in on the bubbles and get 3d pictures of everything. It shows the rest stop as being in oakham. Basically it's up the road from the Long Pond boat launch in Rutland, you just stay on 122. Let me know if you need more than this.


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

req said:


> okay first things first, it would be quite a drive for me lol. im down for drives and all, but i still dont know where this place is.
> 
> Rte 122 Rutland Ma - Google Maps
> 
> ...


I don't know exactly where the rest stop is but it can't be more than a few miles away. Long Pond is here

(awesome movie)

edit: goodstuff beat me!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

If I can make it, it will be a game time decision. Our second son is due July 8th but will likely go early and I cant be that far from home at that time. If things change I will gladly make the trip! If not, hopefully the next one!!!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Maybe Y'all can take some pics and post them up?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> If I can make it, it will be a game time decision. Our second son is due July 8th but will likely go early and I cant be that far from home at that time. If things change I will gladly make the trip! If not, hopefully the next one!!!


Ok. Thanks for the heads up. Goodluck with the baby.



rexroadj said:


> Maybe Y'all can take some pics and post them up?


Sure will.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Sorry guys, I'll be in Upstate NY by Rochester this weekend, won't be able to make this meet


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

MaXaZoR said:


> Sorry guys, I'll be in Upstate NY by Rochester this weekend, won't be able to make this meet


No problem. Maybe we can set up another meet for the fall in advance.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Im going 4sure
D.



goodstuff said:


> *The meet will be on :*
> *
> Sunday June 12th, 2011 @ 1:00PM
> Rte 122 Rest Area in Rutland Ma.*
> ...


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

derickveliz said:


> Im going 4sure
> D.


Awesome. Added you to the list. I also posted this up on Caco and caraudio.com.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> *The meet will be on :*
> *
> Sunday June 12th, 2011 @ 1:00PM
> Rte 122 Rest Area in Rutland Ma.*
> ...



If I'm in the state I'll try to get out there. I may be up in Maine though working.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

see how easy that is?

i dont care about google earth because i am trying to locate the address so that i may find directions from where i live either on my phone for GPS purpose, or on my computer to plan the route im going to drive if i come.

i hope that makes sense.

this would be my trip. i dont know if i will make this, but who knows. hell, if i did go - i might as well spend the rest of the weekend and go to boston 

I-90 E to MA-122 N/Worcester Rd - Google Maps


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

req said:


> see how easy that is?
> 
> i dont care about google earth because i am trying to locate the address so that i may find directions from where i live either on my phone for GPS purpose, or on my computer to plan the route im going to drive if i come.
> 
> ...


Ok. You can put these coordinates into google if your still having a hard time with it: 

42.377351,-72.029546

I'm also going to have an inflatable something or other out by the road on the day of the meet.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lol but i already found it and posted it for you


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

I happened to go by this rest stop on my motorcylce this weekend. Looks like a nice little spot.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Cool. I got an inflatable alien that I'm going to put out by the road on the day of the meet.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bumping this everywhere for everybody.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY....


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

My status has dropped to a "maybe". First off, I've got a gremlin in my system. The left midbass driver is cutting in and out. Some sort of wiring issue I hope. But more importantly, my wife and I are adopting a grayhound and the shelter is bringing him over Sunday morning. If he gels with our cats he will be ours  Not sure if I want to be out of the house the day we adopt him.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bring him to the meet. Just kidding. Hope to see you there. I'm working hard on getting my Scanspeak tweeters installed for Sunday.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

Got my rear fill and my auxiliary input in and working properly. Looking forward to this.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

asp87 said:


> Got my rear fill and my auxiliary input in and working properly. Looking forward to this.


Me too. Just hope it's not a million degrees outside. I should have my pods built but doubt they will be mounted as I need to do some fiberglassing to mount them and don't know when I will have time between now and Sunday.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

It's gonna be well wicked. It's also going to rain. But better than wicked hot I guess. I've got the scanspeaks to the point where I will be able to demo at the meet, but they aren't attached to the dash yet so I will have to set them up when I get there.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Is this happening rain or shine?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Hispls said:


> Is this happening rain or shine?


yes.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Guys I'll be there around 1:30pm

This is my cell phone # 978-337-1089 just in case.

Even though I don't have any thing to show off, I'll be there! 

.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

no rain until 4pm

see you there! (o:


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

derickveliz said:


> Guys I'll be there around 1:30pm
> 
> This is my cell phone # 978-337-1089 just in case.
> 
> ...


Wait, what about your sig? Stuff not installed yet? It's all good either way. See you there.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Hitting the road pretty soon. See you guys in a couple hours.


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

Working on my friends jeep. Going to be a little late. Prob be there around 2


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice meeting some new people and listening to some other cars today. Got some good tips and I think mine sounds better because of it


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

asp87 said:


> Nice meeting some new people and listening to some other cars today. Got some good tips and I think mine sounds better because of it


Glad you had a nice time. Thanks everyone for coming out and dealing with my ****ty directions. Hopefully we can do it again soon, maybe in August.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, good times. Sad we had such a small turnout. I think we ought to just stick to established competition circuits. Steve at NESPL (newenglandspl.com) is trying to get some action in a looks and SQ format which is similar to old IASCA where the actual details of the install and SQ are judged along with RTA score.

Most of the following is SPL guys but a lot of knowledgeable ppl and since his shows are usually consecutive with car shows there's a lot of other stuff to look at. AND it helps support a guy who is actually doing some events to promote the hobby. Really a good time whether or not you participate or just shoot the **** wth other enthusiasts. 

Goodstuff, I was super impressed with the staging in your car. You really had that time alignment dialed in right! Wish I didn't have passangers. I limit my options...

Asp had a super clean looking trunk. Can't wait to see how that ends up being finished. I also thought those tweets sounded much better after that slight tweak....really it's nice you have the ability to dial them to various angles.

Didn't catch that other guy's name, but he was killing the midbass. 

I repaired Dewayne's sub with a 1$ tinsel, some solder, a bit of glue, and a dustcap I salveaged off a blown Orion HCCA. Also got one of those young kids to bail out of my Jeep. Wish I had some actual CD's (all mine are up at my farm in Maine) to show you guys my stuff can actually sound good and not just loud... but it was sounding loud at least.


At the end of the day, if it sounds good, it is good.


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, now I'm home and have time to write a full response.

Derick, your yaris was impressive. Having the sub in the front footwell made a huge difference I think. Also really liked the feel of your system. It had a nice warm sound. And I'm super jealous of your HU. Thanks for the tip to brighten my tweets up a little. Made a big difference.

Mike, I agree with Steve. Your staging was pretty awesome. Those are some intense tweeters you have too

Dewayne and ... And. Crap I forget his name. (dark colored ZJ) I haven't ever been in a SPL car before. Holy crap. I'm not willing to give up that much utility haha

And lastly, Steve's white ZJ. Holy $h!t. I never knew dual 18s in a ported box could be punchy. Did I say punchy? I meant getting wailed on by Mike Tyson. Also thanks for the compliment on my trunk.

Steve had a good pointer about my tweeters too. They were practically 90* off axis but we put them maybe only 50* off axis and it sounds a brighter and more well blended. It really brings out the cymbols and whatnot. 

Still messing with my TA settings after Mike's suggestions. With how great his focus point was I figure he knows what he's talking about. 

At least I don't want to buy new hardware. I was afraid my car was going to be leagues behind and it was going to make me want to spend $. I think it just needs tweaking but should be able to get a lot better with some more tweaking. Its a never ending process.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

*Awesome Meeting!*

It was very nice to meet all of you! I'm sorry I had to leave so early, but we should meet more often! The location it's perfect! and thanks to every body to share your installs. Hope to see you soon! 

I'll post some snap shots and videos from the meet.

BTW this is the LINK to the build of my little YARIS  

.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

asp87 said:


> Well, now I'm home and have time to write a full response.
> 
> Derick, your yaris was impressive. Having the sub in the front footwell made a huge difference I think. Also really liked the feel of your system. It had a nice warm sound. And I'm super jealous of your HU. Thanks for the tip to brighten my tweets up a little. Made a big difference.
> 
> ...


My name is Jon, by the way. I mentioned Steve as the guy who runs New England SPL org (a great guy by the way).

Mike's staging was really front and center, unbelieveably realistic and localized vocals. While some folks can't imagine giving up cargo area for subs and batteries, I can't bear to time align for the sake of 70% of the time I ride with passangers and when things are time aligned to the driver's seat, the rest of the car sounds awful (I have played with it in past).... 

I would have never tuned my box as high as I do if I hadn't started trying to get loud. I still don't dare tune high enough to get really loud..... True SPL cars don't play music, they play a test tone for 2 seconds only... Anyway, I used to tune high 20hz range which is amazing for movies and if you have very robust midrange (usually only really feasible in home theater applications), but after playing with MANY different box setups and subs I've discovered that mid 30hz to low 40hz range gives better overall performance not only on the meter, but with just 80% of the music I play (including a lot of 70's and 80's rock and soul) and even digs low enough for the kind of stuff I was playing there and pipe organ music which demands some serious lows. The low low end of pipe organ stuff requires mid 20hz tuning, but with enough output even with the port rolling off you still pick it up a little tuned mid30's.

My 2 cents if you guys don't need to get louder nobody here needs to blow more money on equipment apart from maybee 30 band parametric eq if you really want to get picky (would need much more listening time with more variety to tell if that would even help). You guys had deadening done right, and fine staging and no glaring holes or peaks in response. I'd say fine tuning and cosmetic stuff is all anyone there has to worry about.

August 27 there's a NESPL show in Milford, MA which isn't too far away from where we met. I suggest everyone who made or planned to make this one show up there. I promise there will be some good show cars and some good audio, and they have been trying to get a SQ and install quality format going in that org this year so he will most probably have a format if you guys want to compete.

There's some other shows before that (Sanford, ME bikini car wash show is very big and worth the trip) and there's one coming up close to home for me (cape cod) july 17.

My thought is if only 3 people from this board show up, there will still be plenty of other car looks/performance/audio afficionados there to compare notes with. 

Anyway, in 4 pics.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I didn't have time to comment yesterday but I'd like to go over a few things about the systems I heard.

I forget the name of the first spl guy that showed. He made my left ear hurt for about 20 minutes after I got out, lol. He's not a member here, but seemed like a nice guy.

I didn't get to hear dwanye's setup because of my hurting ear but later after finding myself short of breath at one point in hispls's (jon's) car I knew I was NOT an spl guy, lol. 

Jon, your passengers might not even notice if you use t/a. I know my girlfriend claims she can't really hear a change. Thank you for your kind words about my setup. 

Derick, you had some stomping midbass or was it "front" bass, ha. Great center image too. Hope the three way bug doesn't bite me hard, I wanted to be done installing for a while. Looking foward to seeing how your flush floor box build goes. Thank you again for the test disc.

Anthony, I wish I had spent more time and played some different tracks in your car. I think I was thrown off enough by how different (better) your vifa's sounded compared to mine that I didn't pay attention to much else.
Super clean install and thanks for the heads up on the jl service.

I might try to make the Sanford Maine show and I'd like to have another meet again in Oxford in August if anyone is interested. I was going to bring some food to this last meet but just didn't have time to prep anything with work and my current build. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hispls said:


> My name is Jon, by the way. I mentioned Steve as the guy who runs New England SPL org (a great guy by the way).
> 
> My 2 cents if you guys don't need to get louder nobody here needs to blow more money on equipment apart from maybee 30 band parametric eq if you really want to get picky (would need much more listening time with more variety to tell if that would even help). You guys had deadening done right, and fine staging and no glaring holes or peaks in response. I'd say fine tuning and cosmetic stuff is all anyone there has to worry about.


I hate it when I get someone's name wrong.  Sorry Jon.

It's nice to hear that I've got a good start and it just needs tweaking, albeit a bit more than either Derick or Mike 


goodstuff said:


> I forget the name of the first spl guy that showed. He made my left ear hurt for about 20 minutes after I got out, lol. He's not a member here, but seemed like a nice guy.
> 
> I didn't get to hear dwanye's setup because of my hurting ear but later after finding myself short of breath at one point in hispls's (jon's) car I knew I was NOT an spl guy, lol.
> 
> ...


Agreed, he was a nice dude.

Most of my passengers don't even know that TA exists nevermind how to listen for it.

Thanks, maybe some other time we could give it another go. I'd love to let you mess with my TA settings. There is also another guy on this board, skinman33, who does JL repairs a little cheaper than JL. Might be worth shooting him a PM. I'm sure he could have fixed mine but I sent mine to JL. JL gave me a print out of the components they replaced too.

Oxford is good for me. If my false floor is done I could bring a mini-grill.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

asp87 said:


> I hate it when I get someone's name wrong.  Sorry Jon.
> 
> It's nice to hear that I've got a good start and it just needs tweaking, albeit a bit more than either Derick or Mike
> 
> ...


Well seeing as you guys think I know what I'm doing with the t/a, I'd love to try and set it for you. I thought I noticed when you were adjusting it that there was a pause in the sound between each adjustment step, if this is the case it's harder to set than the drz because you can hear it change continuously, but i'm sure it can still be done. I'd rather just send the amp to jl and be done with it, no offense to your guy.


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

goodstuff said:


> Well seeing as you guys think I know what I'm doing with the t/a, I'd love to try and set it for you. I thought I noticed when you were adjusting it that there was a pause in the sound between each adjustment step, if this is the case it's harder to set than the drz because you can hear it change continuously, but i'm sure it can still be done. I'd rather just send the amp to jl and be done with it, no offense to your guy.


You're correct that it sorta cuts out. It still plays but it's like it puts it on mute while it is adjusting. And the 'mute' isn't really a mute. It's just really really quiet. I have a Focal test disks that I was struggling with my computer to get burned. I'll have those ready for the next one of these shindigs.

No offense taken, that's exactly what I did with my amp and for the same reason.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

asp87 said:


> You're correct that it sorta cuts out. It still plays but it's like it puts it on mute while it is adjusting. And the 'mute' isn't really a mute. It's just really really quiet. I have a Focal test disks that I was struggling with my computer to get burned. I'll have those ready for the next one of these shindigs.
> 
> No offense taken, that's exactly what I did with my amp and for the same reason.


Ah, that's the one other thing I needed to remember to do, burn a new "meet test" disc with the tracks I have been listening to lately and are freshest in my mind for reference.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok Jon,

I checked out the sound and style format for NESPL again. It looks promising but I'm not sure if I would compete in Novice or Pro. I did win 1st in both of the two small SQ competitions put on by Boomer Mccloud in Nashua Nh last year, but according to the requirements I don't fit the pro class since my crossovers/ eq's are not external, they are built into the drz. Not sure if this would be a sticking point. 
Seems interesting none the less.


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mike, I remember we spoke about headphones too. Here are the ones I showed you. Made by Ultimate Ears.

It's sad, but I almost prefer to listen to those $200 headphones than my car's system that costs nearly 10x that. I did a bit of research on the audiophile headphone forums and it seems like those are the ones to get for <$400. The only catch is that they fit people with large ear canals best.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

asp87 said:


> Mike, I remember we spoke about headphones too. Here are the ones I showed you. Made by Ultimate Ears.
> 
> It's sad, but I almost prefer to listen to those $200 headphones than my car's system that costs nearly 10x that. I did a bit of research on the audiophile headphone forums and it seems like those are the ones to get for <$400. The only catch is that they fit people with large ear canals best.


It's funny I share a similar issue with my stereo that I won't often admit, my 15 year old torn up jensen house speakers can do a few things my $3k+ car stereo can't. How is it possible, lol. Thanks for the headphone info, I should be affording some by retirement. 

On a side note I hope that squirrel made it back to it's home in the old man's house, ha ha.


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

goodstuff said:


> It's funny I share a similar issue with my stereo that I won't often admit, my 15 year old torn up jensen house speakers can do a few things my 3k+ car stereo can't. How is it possible, lol. Thanks for the headphone info, I should be affording some by retirement.
> 
> On a side note I hope that squirrel made it back to it's home in the old man's house, ha ha.


You said it yourself when you got in my car. Glass, reflections, and generally just stuff in the way.

The headphones aren't cheap, but when you hear them... Damn. The ones I got were <$200 on Amazon and those are the nicest non-custom ones UE makes. They have replaceable cables too. I would buy them again in a heartbeat.

For those that didn't get the squirrel reference, Mike was in my driver's seat and I was in my passenger seat listening to my system. A minivan pulls into the rest stop and stops 6 feet from my front bumper, facing us. A real goofy looking older fellow gets out and he has the most awkward sh!t eating grin on his face. He goes to his hatch, walks around the side and comes out with one of those catch-but-don't kill squirrel traps and releases a squirrel. Then he gave us another awkward smile and pulled away. It was pretty hilarious.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Going to make an announcement about another meet in August tonight. Anyone who has any suggestions, ideas or times that work better/worse put'em here. When it's figured out I'll make a new post and link it here, thanks.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Going to make an announcement about another meet in August tonight. Anyone who has any suggestions, ideas or times that work better/worse put'em here. When it's figured out I'll make a new post and link it here, thanks.



That sounds great!

On my end *location is good, time is good, day ... I rather be on a Saturday* so I don't have to dress a tie, (I was at church before the meeting )  But I'm flexible! 

D.


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

Count me in too. I'm trying to think of a place in Oxford to meet but I got nothing. Hyland brewery in sturbridge is reasonably close. And there are places on Auburn MA too. I dunno...

Derick, after listening to yours I would love to get some more uning tips from you for mine.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

derickveliz said:


> *Awesome Meeting!*
> I'll post some snap shots from the meet.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> Ok Jon,
> 
> I checked out the sound and style format for NESPL again. It looks promising but I'm not sure if I would compete in Novice or Pro. I did win 1st in both of the two small SQ competitions put on by Boomer Mccloud in Nashua Nh last year, but according to the requirements I don't fit the pro class since my crossovers/ eq's are not external, they are built into the drz. Not sure if this would be a sticking point.
> Seems interesting none the less.


The format has been very small so far and Steve's pretty laid back so I suspect it would be your call unless you really competed on IASCA circuit or something I doubt he'd force you into pro class.

As I said, it's just a way to be around more cars and enthusiasts. You'd be surprised what kinds of ideas you can pick up from the most unexpected places.

I have used HU with time alignment in the past and it definitely sounded like ass when I adjusted it to the passanger side (for comparison). Though most of my passangers probably wouldn't have as discriminating tastes. The full tilt wow factor is good for a copule half songs, then the gain goes way down for normal listening and having something listenable for all is nice.

I will try to remember to bring my CD's for the next one.

On a side note another thing I've been playing with on my pre-amp is the variable LPF. Changing subwoofer crossover point on the fly is really really nice. I find that different recordings and music types favor different crossover points and the ability to fine tune to each song along with gaining the low freq is really sweet. Would reccomend the Zed "Ra" pre-amp to all.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

asp87 said:


> I hate it when I get someone's name wrong.  Sorry Jon.
> 
> It's nice to hear that I've got a good start and it just needs tweaking, albeit a bit more than either Derick or Mike


Don't get me wrong, it sounded great and I think some more patient time alignment to really focus your staging and you've arrived. On the flip side you need to do the LEAST ammount of work of anyone there as far as having a clean looking install. I know what you plan for a false floor will be a bit of work, but really if you never did that it still looks really tight.


I mentioned 30 band EQ as something that pretty much anybody could use. Not that I noticed anything wrong with anyones stuff, but from experience I know the odds of getting every frequency balanced in a car without that kind of processing power are incredibly remote and would be sheer luck rather than install or equipment. As all the DIY forums will tell you, the biggest factor in how a speaker system will sound is the room (car) you put it in. AND we all know that a car is so far from optimum accoustical environment.

Everyone sounded great but I bet if you all had 30 band parametric you would find a few spots to tweak up or down.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AX76ZUftPgA&feature=player_embedded

Some VBA


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Hispls said:


> Everyone sounded great but I bet if you all had 30 band parametric you would find a few spots to tweak up or down.



I really enjoy having a 31-band equalizer with independent right and left channel adjustments. Even though I haven't tune my system yet, I've been playing with it for a while. 

.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Hispls said:


> August 27 there's a NESPL show in Milford, MA which isn't too far away from where we met. I suggest everyone who made or planned to make this one show up there. I promise there will be some good show cars and some good audio, and they have been trying to get a SQ and install quality format going in that org this year so he will most probably have a format if you guys want to compete.
> 
> There's some other shows before that (Sanford, ME bikini car wash show is very big and worth the trip) and there's one coming up close to home for me (cape cod) july 17.
> 
> Anyway, in 4 pics.



I would like to have more information about these events! please.

.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

asp87 said:


> Derick, after listening to yours I would love to get some more uning tips from you for mine.


It would be a pleasure! I love this hobby, and enjoy it a lot.

.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

asp87 said:


> Derick, your yaris was impressive. Having the sub in the front footwell made a huge difference I think. Also really liked the feel of your system. It had a nice warm sound. And I'm super jealous of your HU. Thanks for the tip to brighten my tweets up a little. Made a big difference.


Thank you, and your are welcome!


.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Derick, you had some stomping midbass or was it "front" bass, ha. Great center image too. Hope the three way bug doesn't bite me hard, I wanted to be done installing for a while. Looking foward to seeing how your flush floor box build goes. Thank you again for the test disc.


Thank you. 
Me too, the woofer up front it's good project. I'll keep doing my install little by little, working on my a-pillars as we speak.

/ You are welcome  


.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

derickveliz said:


> I would like to have more information about these events! please.
> 
> .


2011 Events


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

derickveliz said:


>


Derick, wow your camera has Waaayy too much detail. :blush: Didn't realize how dirty my hands got from working on the car at the meet. :blush:

Diyma was down late last night, so I couldn't post. Link to announcement up shortly.


----------



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hispls said:


> Don't get me wrong, it sounded great and I think some more patient time alignment to really focus your staging and you've arrived. On the flip side you need to do the LEAST ammount of work of anyone there as far as having a clean looking install. I know what you plan for a false floor will be a bit of work, but really if you never did that it still looks really tight.
> 
> 
> I mentioned 30 band EQ as something that pretty much anybody could use. Not that I noticed anything wrong with anyones stuff, but from experience I know the odds of getting every frequency balanced in a car without that kind of processing power are incredibly remote and would be sheer luck rather than install or equipment. As all the DIY forums will tell you, the biggest factor in how a speaker system will sound is the room (car) you put it in. AND we all know that a car is so far from optimum accoustical environment.
> ...


Thanks again dude 

You're not the first person I've heard say this about that style EQ. I really really don't want to buy new equipment  It gets expensive in a hurry.



derickveliz said:


> I really enjoy having a 31-band equalizer with independent right and left channel adjustments. Even though I haven't tune my system yet, I've been playing with it for a while.


Once again, that is a really slick HU.

Also, Nice shots. Maybe I'll bring my camera to the next one too.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

It has begun. Now to start the mass pm. Post up in the new thread.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/107540-northeast-mega-meet-saturday-sunday-august-13th-14th-2011-oakham-ma.html


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry I couldn't make this. We adopted a greyhound and Sunday was the day the rescue shelter brought him to our home. He is meshing pretty well with our cats but doesn't like stairs at all. That's a problem because there is no way out of the house that doesn't involve at least a few stairs.

Anyway, been having trouble with my system. Front left midbass is cutting out. It only plays at extremely loud levels, but even then it has a grainy texture and doesn't sound very good. I have narrowed it down to either the speaker wire or the amp by swapping out speakers and swapping the amplifier rca inputs. I just haven't had the time to mess with it further. i really hope it is just the wire.


----------

